# The Geek Zodiac



## Ophee (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Afternoon (Pacific Time),



(>_o) I just realized that I am Pirate:

Natural Leader, Bon Viveur, Charismatic
Restless, *Quick To Anger*, Unstrustworthy
However, I have to note that I am pretty much a trustworthy fellow, and yes from recent events here in this FAF I am very much quick to anger, so please be careful what you put here. I can be somewhat of a Mr. Hyde at times, or was it Dr. Jekyll?

Anyways, I invite all of you all to find your NERDY ZODIAC with the following link at dispute whether it matches your personality (more or less).  It is from a cool website called "Geeks Are Sexy", which touches on all things GEEKS from sci-fi, fantasy, technology, and even your usual crap.

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/04/08/the-geek-zodiak-pic/geekzodiak/

And yes, be sure to click on the picture and zoom in a little bit, otherwise you will not be able to read the descriptions. Thank you.

Very respectfully,

Ophee


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 9, 2011)

I am Undead:

+ Soulful, transcendental, knows the value of all life
- Haunted, tormented, difficulty connecting to humanity.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 9, 2011)

Alien ^-^

+ Intelligent, Technophile, Diplomatic
- Suspicious, Secretive, Inscrutable


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 9, 2011)

Time Traveler

+ Punctual, Historical, Cosmopolitan
- Regretful, Distracted, Chaotic

Fellow Time Travelers:  Doc. Brown, Bill S Preston, Esq., The Doctor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2011)

But I hate pirates


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

Pirate :3


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2011)

Treasure Hunter.

+Adventurous, Quick Thinker, Cultured

-Greedy, Loner, Cavalier with the law/rules

Welp, they're right, I'm just a dirty thief!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

Daikaiju. Prepare for stompin'.

+ Center of attention, Big-heart, Scientific
- Destructive, Lonely, Misunderstood

Meh.


----------



## Seas (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, this works for me about as well as the "official" horoscope. Which isn't much to speak of.

My actual personality would be a mix between treasure hunter and alien.


----------



## Zyden (Apr 10, 2011)

Ninja/Samurai.

I always suspected this truth.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 11, 2011)

Wizard.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Superhero.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 11, 2011)

I always knew that me and my bro Darth had something special in common.


----------

